# I did a mural for my Grand Daughters room.



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

The family all moved out to Vancouver Island and we had to leave the underwater world mural behind. She cried - She is 12 now and has asked me to make her another one. I don't think I will be able to as I seriously wrecked my shoulder 4 years ago and I just don't think I can do it. So son went back to the house and got some pictures and we framed it for my grand daughter. I just found some that I have had. It might be a repeat as Iposted all mywork over the years.Cant remember if the mural was there or not. 

Anyway , I painted the background, and drew the scene in pencil, and painted each fish. then put a treasure chest behind the door in the cupboard in her bedroom. My dil put the wall paper border at the top . It was a conversation piece. I also designed a fish quilt for her single bed that matched. Her friends and their parents were very thoughtful about saying nice things about it. 

Here it is again


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Love it. I'm sure she will too.
Dick


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Shirley thank you for sharing your talent of painting with us. I so enjoy seeing you beautiful work. I can see why she wanted it with her... beautiful.... mary


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

OMG.... That is Extraordinary.... And o so beautiful....


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

beautiful work and great idea...very similar to one of my friends' work who drained her parents' pool and painted tropical fish all over it and then refilled the pool for their anniversary one year..... this looks very similar with the greenery and details..no wonder she hated to leave it behind.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Shelly4545 said:


> OMG.... That is Extraordinary.... And o so beautiful....


Thankyou very much. The people who bought the house have a little girl and she was going to have it - Hayley (my 
grand daughter wrote her a letter giving her the mural. She was very sweet about it once she realized she couldn't bring it with her. She said to me - Nana, I will never forget you painted a mural just for me when I was a baby . If I ever have a baby or if I ever am a Nana I am going to paint one for them. Sooo sweet. She is a young lady now.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thankyou very much. The people who bought the house have a little girl and she was going to have it - Hayley (my
> grand daughter wrote her a letter giving her the mural. She was very sweet about it once she realized she couldn't bring it with her. She said to me - Nana, I will never forget you painted a mural just for me when I was a baby . If I ever have a baby or if I ever am a Nana I am going to paint one for them. Sooo sweet. She is a young lady now.


annnnnd that's why we do these things......sweet that another little girl got to enjoy it and they didn't just paint it over....


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Your work is so beautiful Shirley and what lovely memories you have given to your granddaughter.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Caxton said:


> Your work is so beautiful Shirley and what lovely memories you have given to your granddaughter.


I am often thinking of going on a boat trip on your river boat and sailing up the canals in England and painting. What a great dream! I watch for your pictures and enjoyed the one this week. thanks for the kind remarks. Shirley


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fantastic work ! No wonder she cried ! How sweet of her to write the letter to the little girl who now gets to enjoy it. 
It would be very difficult to duplicate that. Maybe you can come with something in a decorating magazine or on- line that wouldn't be so hard on your shoulder. I'll keep my eyes open! &#128563;


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

That looks spectacular! How lucky your granddaughter is, and how talented you are. Your granddaughter will always have fond memories of her mural.


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Wow!! So well done!! I love it!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

It is truly beautiful--a labor of love.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!! I can see why she cried when she had to leave previous one!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

How great that she appreciated it that much. I hope she can carry on the new tradition.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

a wonderful gift for your grand daughter...you really showed respect for the underwater world and for your grand daughter.
really shows the love she has of the sea!!
Blessings


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

I can see why she would not want to leave that behind. I bet it is very relaxing to look at in a bedroom.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

WOW, what talent! My GD has a mural on her wall and it cost my daughter $700.00. You can make some serious money doing this. Make up cards and get your name out there.


----------



## Knitting Gamma (Sep 7, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful work and there is nothing like a grand-child that loves it so much she wanted to take it with her. It brought happy tears to my eyes just the thought of her loving it so much. I always did crafts with my g-children and they too have now picked up making things themselves for me on my birthdays and I love each and every one. Good job nana


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Really nice and can understand her being upset.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I love these underwater scenes because they can be sooooh colorful as IS yours!! Wonderful mural and design.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

So much fun, great job


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thankyou very much. The people who bought the house have a little girl and she was going to have it - (my
> grand daughter wrote her a letter giving her the mural. She was very sweet about it once she realized she couldn't bring it with her. She said to me - Nana, I will never forget you painted a mural just for me when I was a baby . If I ever have a baby or if I ever am a Nana I am going to paint one for them. Sooo sweet. She is a young lady now.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I am often thinking of going on a boat trip on your river boat and sailing up the canals in England and painting. What a great dream! I watch for your pictures and enjoyed the one this week. thanks for the kind remarks. Shirley


Is your avatar one of your works? The mural is lovely. N


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

deemail said:


> beautiful work and great idea...very similar to one of my friends' work who drained her parents' pool and painted tropical fish all over it and then refilled the pool for their anniversary one year..... this looks very similar with the greenery and details..no wonder she hated to leave it behind.


I agree. Perhaps you could paint a much smaller `one...as if it were a tank in an aquarium..or even just a painting sized one..not a mural. 
Your work is beautiful.
I have painted in my laundry room a Matisse reproduction...fun to do and dresses everything up.


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

I painted a French sidewalk, business and sidewalk cafes, on my kitchen wall. My sis liked it so I did one on her dinning room wall. I had a house fire and lost everything so there went my painting.
Sis died and house sold. I don't know what the new owners did. I loved it but lost the pattern and where I bought it. Would love to do it in my new house. Yours was beautiful, all the colors!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, Shirley, that is wonderful. Never could do something like that, takes real talent! :thumbup:


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Love it! You are an amazing artist ! Hope it didn't bother your shoulder too much.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

What a lucky little girl to get the room, and your granddaughter is so lucky to have a grandma like you, beautiful story and art work, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

You are so talented. Lovely Mural.

Mama


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Brilliant, love it as will your granddaughters.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Just a thought, you say she is 12, have you considered doing another one might be used as a teaching experience for you and a learning experience for your GD? Before you start make her understand she can't jump ahead without you there to help and it won't be an overnight job to finish because of your shoulder.

Just an idea...


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

That's beautiful Shirley. There is a lot of work in that room. I painted just one wall in my DD's room in our other house and it took me a month. I wish I'd taken photos now because I was proud of it. I did a meadow with flowers and butterflies. A also made a glitter PVA glue to add depth to some of the flowers and wing tips. The sun caught the glitter and at night the pendant and bedside lamp cast their lights and picked out shimmers. I'm thinking of doing it again in the bedroom my Grands stay in for sleep-overs. Well done Shirley, clever lady.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

What a work of love and art! The things we Grama's will do for our grandkids! I think the pictures of it are a great idea! Could one or more of them be made into a large poster that she could decorate her room with?


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing your amazing work


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

it is beautiful. well done


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Just a thought, you say she is 12, have you considered doing another one might be used as a teaching experience for you and a learning experience for your GD? Before you start make her understand she can't jump ahead without you there to help and it won't be an overnight job to finish because of your shoulder.
> 
> Just an idea...


I fell from a vertigo attack 4 years ago and completely detached the main tendon in my left shoulder. It wasn't discovered for over a year as we were dealing with my husbands serious heart surgery at the time. It was not a viable situation for surgery. As I am left handed it severely 
affected my use of my left arm. I can't sew on a machine any more and a mural would be absolutely impossible. Lucky for me I am able to knit holding my left needle still so that is a huge plus. Most things are done by my husband, twisting reaching etc.

Otherwise I would have it painted right now. My gd is 12 and I am giving her art lessons (watercolor) and teaching her to knit. I see so much of myself in her she is trying EVERYTHING and wants to do everything. I am sure she will do a mural sometime down the road and I will help her if she wishes as much as I can. That is why I am glad I have the pictures, taken by my husband over the years.

I am gathering my examples of drawings and will put them in a pdf document with my self taught watercolor instructions and will give it to her. I might, if it works out, do a workshop on the workshop section some time when the pdf is finished. We shall see.

I taught watercolor (my own methods) for 25 years to seniors groups through the Parks and recreation section in Calgary. I just found the rough drawing and want to see what I can do with them. Wish me luck. If it works out I will post the pdf here -


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

fibermcgivver said:


> What a work of love and art! The things we Grama's will do for our grandkids! I think the pictures of it are a great idea! Could one or more of them be made into a large poster that she could decorate her room with?


Her dad did a photo and had it enlarged - it is in her room and the quilt to match is also in the room. Best we can do right now. We have worked on quite a few little things together since she was 2 so she has the mindset to try everything. We buy her new crafts and she tries them and reads the instructions and usually finishes them. She has started drawing and also designing cards on her own. So she is really doing well. She is an excellent student and I am so glad she has that wonderful feeling of creating as well as studying and other more disciplined things. She is really something.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> That's beautiful Shirley. There is a lot of work in that room. I painted just one wall in my DD's room in our other house and it took me a month. I wish I'd taken photos now because I was proud of it. I did a meadow with flowers and butterflies. A also made a glitter PVA glue to add depth to some of the flowers and wing tips. The sun caught the glitter and at night the pendant and bedside lamp cast their lights and picked out shimmers. I'm thinking of doing it again in the bedroom my Grands stay in for sleep-overs. Well done Shirley, clever lady.


Chris: thanks for your kind remarks. I used glitter on the underwater world too - it worked out beautifully. I used glitter on the foreground fish and on some of the sea weed. Not all but some. She had a night light and she said she could see the mural at night..

Are you still making Gypsy cream animals? I am wondering whether she will teach another workshop for us as I have reopened the workshop section. We had over 200 for Boris the Bunny and she sent me one which I treasure - it is on my living room couch here in Vancouver Island. I did send her an email but will have to send her another one. That was our most successful workshop. What a neat lady, you are too, by the way.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dusti said:


> I love these underwater scenes because they can be sooooh colorful as IS yours!! Wonderful mural and design.


I appreciate your words Dusti - I know what an artist you are too. It gives us such joy, doesn't it? I hope you are doing okay. Life has been hard for you this past while. I often wonder how you are doing - It is good to see you are posting here on Other Crafts. I have not been able to this past few months but am feeling much better. restarted the workshops although I did cut back and am limited to knitting now. Make sure you take pictures. They will always be part of your life if you do. I have albums full that Pat (hubby) took and they are really great to have as I can't remember all the things I have done over the years. Too many to count. So do keep a picture record. You are very talented.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

mamanacy said:


> Is your avatar one of your works? The mural is lovely. N


Yes, it is a hand dyed fabric, with applicue, thread painting and pen work. The fabric just spoke to me about the cliff dwellers we had seen in Arizona. I did a lot of Arizona work when we were down there as snowbirds from Alberta.

This one is in my living room. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

If any of you would like to see a lifetime of my work. I posted it when this section first opened. I would be honored if you would take a look at them if you haven't seen them. There are a lot of people with a lot of talent on these topics. I strongly recommend that you TAKE PICTURES OF ALL YOUR WORK! My husband insisted on taking pictures and we have 3 photo albums full - they remind me of work I did that I don't even remember doing. All of us should leave something to our children and grandchildren. My grand daughter is very proud of what I have done and I know she has heard me say, you can't do it unless you learn the technique and then go for it. grin.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-214536-1.html


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Fabulous.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

other topics showing my work are as follows

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-214536-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-256694-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-389024-l.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-404089-1.html


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's beautiful Shirley, I would have cried too!!! &#128158;


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh my gosh - I love it! Fantastic job :thumbup:


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

It's absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Chris: thanks for your kind remarks. I used glitter on the underwater world too - it worked out beautifully. I used glitter on the foreground fish and on some of the sea weed. Not all but some. She had a night light and she said she could see the mural at night..
> 
> Are you still making Gypsy cream animals? I am wondering whether she will teach another workshop for us as I have reopened the workshop section. We had over 200 for Boris the Bunny and she sent me one which I treasure - it is on my living room couch here in Vancouver Island. I did send her an email but will have to send her another one. That was our most successful workshop. What a neat lady, you are too, by the way.


You are a lovely lady Shirley. Thank you for your kind words. Yes I'm still addicted to knitting Gypsycream Huggables. The Boris Bunny went down really well didn't it? I ended up knitting 7 in the end and the one I have left is admired by many visitors, who all grab one of the creatures who are taking up all the space in my lounge. When we look back at all the designs Pat has given us, it's a wonder she's still got a sane brain. She's a non-stop mind-blowing designer . She is working on something special at the moment but with lots of other commitments, her 'project' won't be available for a long time. In the meantime, I'm catching up with other projects too, including a wedding. My DD is getting married in Las Vegas on Tuesday and the family here in England will be gathering in June after the honeymoon is over. I've knitted Poppet bride, Groom and a little best man. (Their son). Lets hope I get finished in time. x


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Very beautiful .


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Very beautiful .


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Fantastic mural Shirley.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Fantastic mural Shirley.


Thanks, nice to hear from you.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

How cool


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful.....


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely work. What a talented grandmother you are.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Wow! Great job.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh my, I know you must miss all you used to do. Your GD sounds like the go-getter type, I have no doubt someday she will paint her own walls.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

How beautiful! As an artist myself, I know how much hard work you put into it. I love the way you scrumbled the background to create the look of the water. What a wonderful gift for your granddaughter!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pierrette said:


> Love it! You are an amazing artist ! Hope it didn't bother your shoulder too much.


It took me quite awhile but the cortizone shots are helping me much of the time. The hardest part was sitting on a little stool for hours at a time. But it was such a labor of love for me. She was nearly four when she discovered the treasure chest in her cupboard not in plain sight. She was thrilled with it. She could see the glitter on some of the fish at night because they had an night light. It would have been a real job to paint over it . would need a sanding machine to smooth it out. But is was such a fun project for me. Her Mom let me choose the theme and none of them saw it until it was finished. I made a matching quilt which they mounted folded on the wall. She has that with her and it is mounted in their new house too. I asked her why she didn't use it on the bed. She said 'no way' . She says she wants to keep it forever. I said maybe someday she would have a little girl to give it to. She wasn't sure that was something she would consider. She just breaks me up.

She visited us today and does a lot of loom work with small colored elastic bands - very very good work. She brought the FEET of a poodle she is making as well as the pink tiny bow for the poodles' head. It will look like a poodle I a sure. I see so much of me in her I can't believe it . None of my kids were interested in painting or crafts but boy SHE sure is. makes me very happy indeed. My husband just shakes his head and says," ye Gods another one! " however he never once failed to admire what I did and help me when I needed it and insisted I take pictures. He has been my rock. Now I am going to check out some more work up here and hopefully I will post and make others feel as you have all made me feel!!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Oh my, I know you must miss all you used to do. Your GD sounds like the go-getter type, I have no doubt someday she will paint her own walls.


I DO and sometimes it makes me sad . but then I have the workshops and still can knit so I really haven't stopped doing my 'thing'. I have been fortunate that I never had to earn a living even though I would work for a year or two and then take a year or two to look after my boys instead of them going next door to a baby sitter. It is so funny though, my kids are so used to me doing 'something' that usually made a mess, and they helped me tidy up when Dad was coming home. They took it for granted until one of their friends really liked my work. I started to make gifts from my son's friends who were getting married etc. Suddenly he didn't take them for granted that much. I used to put my wall hangings into a 'Quilts for Breast cancer, huge auction every year. They really did well and some who didn't think they really were quilts started to change their minds. There were a group of about 30 of us on a group I started called learning fiber arts which is still going on. I taught the art quilts and another lady taught the traditional quilts. we ended up with about 500 members and it is still going strong although I gave it up when my husband was very sick and I fell an hurt my shoulder. It is called
[email protected]

I think if you googled it on yahoo, it is still running. They might have moved to a facebook group. not sure. It makes me sad to go back so I don't that often. That was when I first started the blog under my posts, which is mostly knitting related now but the early work is all my quilts and classes and discussions of art quilting. I would invite you to check them out and read the blog from 2008 on if you are interested. I haven't posted on it much this past few years.

I appreciate very much the interest in my work. It warms my heart and I thank you all so much.


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm not big on murals, but I love the one you did. I do love shades of blue with the other colors of the fish. Nice job!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Shirley, you are so talented! I love this, I"ll bet your grand daughter is ecstatic!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Shirley, you are so talented! I love this, I"ll bet your grand daughter is ecstatic!


Thankyou Patty -- these grand daughters are a joy! I appreciate your post.


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

I lived in England for 2 years in mid 60's and loved it, even if we lived in a old, old, old house with no central heating and it was the coldest winter in 99 years. This was 1963. My now ex in USAF. We never did go down the canals, we were saving $ to buy a brand new VW Bug . Got it for $1900 in summer of 64. Would love to go back

We were married Jan. 31. 1963 and left a week later to go to England. Richard had been over there since summer, and we planned the wedding by correspondence. Returned to states exactly 2 years after we landed in UK. We cried when we had to leave. Richard was stationed at RAF Upperheyford and lived in Steeple Aston, Oxfordshire. We went to Blenheim Palace to pay our respects to Winston Churchill, I always had a great deal of respect for Mr. Churchill.

Your art work is lovely!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh so cute. I love that she shared her mural . You are a very good artist so glad you shared it with us give us great ideas.
When my sun was born he had clouds on his ceiling then I painted the ceiling fan yellow so he had clouds and the sun. He loved it. Then when he got older we painted a field in green with hills and blue flowers. One morning he asked if he could pick some for me. Did I cry. He is 19 now and not so lovey. lol lol


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Fantastic!


----------

